# Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?



## phoenix-2305 (8. August 2019)

*Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?*

Ich würde mir gerne einen Ryzen 5 3600 holen, aber möchte kein teures X570 Mainboard.
Allerdings muss man die B450er updaten, damit der 3000er funktioniert.
Daher suche ich ein günstiges mATX Board, das ich ohne CPU updaten kann.

Kann das zum Beispiel das MSI B450M Gaming Plus?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?*

Da Updates ohne CPU eine dedizierte Logik auf dem Board voraussetzen bzw. das technisch gar nicht so einfach ist (du brauchst quasi ein extra Steuergerät) wird man diese Funktion auf günstigen Boards eher selten finden. Das sind Funktionen die Boards haben die oft mehrere Hundert Euro kosten. 

Bei MSI heißt die Funktion "Flashback+". Bei deinem MSI B450M Gaming Plus kann ich die spontan nicht finden.

EDIT Diese Liste hier sagt dagegen das Board kann es: Anleitung - Guide: BIOS-update bestimmter B450 / X470-Boards durch USB BIOS Flashback (extern) | HardwareDealz Forum


----------



## _Berge_ (8. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?*

Moin,

AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B450/X370/X470, Buttons/Switches: USB BIOS Flashback (extern) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

X370 bis X470, Filter nennt sich "USB BIOS Flashback (extern)" ansonsten steht sowas immer auf der entsprechenden Hersteller Seite

Wie hier zb. B450M GAMING PLUS | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Dieses Board unterstützt die Funktion des BIOS Flashbacks




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da Updates ohne CPU eine dedizierte Logik auf dem Board voraussetzen bzw. das technisch gar nicht so einfach ist (du brauchst quasi ein extra Steuergerät) wird man diese Funktion auf günstigen Boards sehr wahrscheinlich nicht finden. Das sind Funktionen die Boards haben die mehrere Hundert Euro kosten.
> 
> Bei MSI heißt die Funktion "Flashback+". Bei deinem MSI B450M Gaming Plus kann ich die spontan nicht finden (hätte mich auch gewundert).



Interessanter weise können das mehr B450 Boards als X470


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Interessanter weise können das mehr B450 Boards als X470



Sieht so aus. 
MSI hat die Funktion anscheinend nachträglich in die Featureliste auch günstigerer Boards aufgenommen, wirklich Werbung damit machen sie aber nicht (auf der Herstellerseite findet man die Funktion nicht so schnell).

Wie auch immer, scheint zu gehen bei dem genannten Brett.


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?*

Da hast du ne ziemlich Komplette Liste: X570/X470/X370/B450/B350/A320 Motherboards (AM4-socket for AMD Ryzen CPUs) Comparison [Mirror 1] - Google Tabellen

Einmal die Spalte für BIOS Flashback suchen und die Boards wo yes dransteht haben auch das Feature.
In der 300er und 400er Reihe sind das ausschließlich die Top Tier Boards.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?*

Du könntest auch einfach das MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX nehmen. Kostet nur 99€ und ist von Haus aus Ryzen 3000 ready, da es eine extra Neuauflage ist.


----------



## Zerberus (8. August 2019)

*AW: Welche Mainboards unterstützen BIOS Update ohne CPU?*

...oder das Gaming Plus Max.?
hab ich gerade bestellt.


----------

